# Paranormal Experience



## Venus55 (Oct 22, 2017)

I wasn't sure if I should share this or not for the risk of ridicule and disbelief.. But am still so excited (and quite the bit scared if I'm honest) that I have to!! 
I went to hang out with a girlfriend last night on her first baby free night since he was born 5mths ago. I was sitting on her bed and she was standing next to it trying on pre natal outfits while we were chatting. Suddenly there's a rattling type noise similar to the sound of a door knob being twisted back and forth. I look over to her walk-in closet where the sound was coming from and took me a few moments before I saw it was a drill she'd left standing on its battery at the front edge of a blanket chest in the walk-in closet. It was rocking back and forth, side to side, just as a coin does when dropped, and then came to a stop in the same manner! (That's #1). I was like "ahh... did u see that?" She did, and thought something must've fallen off the rack and knocked it? (It was hard to see past the drill as the clothes hanging above were shadowing the back of the chest). Both of us are a touch jittery but not too concerned till she asks me to switch the light on in there and have a look. So I automatically said why don't u do it lol? We had a bit of back n forth and then I was like yep ok we're being stupid I'll switch it on. I was being silly walking towards the entrance of the robe doing the music from jaws like "de de, de de, de de", I flicked the switch and the bulb instantly blew with a sharp whack (noise) which shocked hell out of me and I kinda screamed and thru myself back onto the bed. I wouldn't have thought twice about it except that rather than the bulb blowing like they usually do, the light was still on and pulsing, like a strobe but slower and with each flash of light it was making a loud zapping type noise! (That's #2). I was like "wtf I'm not switching the bastard off! What the hell is going on!!? After a min or two both of us just baffled she quickly ran over and flicked it off. We were both pretty freaked out for a bit now, but talked ourselves into the fact that it was all just a coincidence and that something fell to knock the drill and the light bulb was just warped. After half hour or so I decided to have a look at the chest with my phone's torch to see if something had fallen earlier. There was not a damn thing on, near or around the drill! I also laid the drill on its side while I was there lol. About another half hour passes and she's grabbed a new bulb to put in and I'm still sitting on the edge of the bed looking down at my phone, then out of nowhere she makes a loud shocked noise and throws herself backwards tripping over my feet and landing on her ass beside the bed gojng "holy fuck look!!" pointing to the robe. And this is what I saw!! (#3). Above where the blanket chest was the clothes on the rack were violently swaying side to side like someone had their hands in there about a metre apart and was just shoving them back and forth!! This is not bullshit!!! I was fucking frozen in absolute confusion more than fear trying to make sense of what I was seeing!! My phone dropped out of my hands and I began heaving really badly trying to breathe!! It lasted for maybe 8-10 secs. I'm still heaving loudly at this point and then started chanting aloud in-between heaves what I needed to do which was "phone-floor- phone-get-phone-mum-ring-get-phone!" Felt like I was in slow motion. My girlfriend is near hysterical saying wtf I knew there was something here fuck this I'm moving bla bla bla!! I just concentrated my ass off instructing myself how to use this phone and get it done!! My mum finally answers(it's near midnite) and I just blurt out what's just happened and I'm sorry but I just needed someone on the line incase anything else happens ...! Then my mum surprised hell out of me replying so calmly with a bit of a giggle saying "now don't laugh but I was just reading an article recently talking about how babies see things we can't and have little drop dead freds etc.". I was like get out, this is the first nite my gf's son has not slept here since being born!!! How crazy (coincidental)is that!? 

Anyway, we managed to calm down after a while, although we didn't move for about 5hrs I reckon. No toilet, no drinks, no smokes, no nothing just too scared to move until her partner arrived home in the early hours of the morning and I got him to walk me to my car... 

My heart hasn't stopped thumping the whole time I've been typing this - I saw this!! 
If it wasn't for the fact that someone else saw it too I'd already be questioning my own self trying to find a plausible explanation for what or how this happened?? But the fact is there actually isn't one! 

I consider myself agnostic, always have. Now tho?? Well I don't know what to think?? I mean as I've just said I SAW THIS there's no taking that away, but the skeptic in me somehow wants "more" (without wanting more if that makes any sense at all?). Then I also have the believer in me saying "That's it! How lucky am I to now *know*!"

I can't stop going over it, so surreal, yet SO real! 
I'm still just stunned! I don't really know how to explain it? 


Anyway I thought I would share this crazy f'ing experience and ask if anyone else has actually experienced anything like this? Not feelings of, actually witnessed? 

@Heisenberg, I'm so interested in your take of what I've just recounted too!!


----------



## MarWan (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't blame you. Back in ~ 1986 or 87, me and 2 other people saw fires that shape shift into truck front & back lights similar to the one we were driving, it kept popping from the ground and started chasing each other then disappear to pop back again from a different place.. It was unbelievable .


----------



## New Age United (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm certainly not going to ridicule you, however I am very skeptical of the paranormal. The light was most likely a coincidence, but is it possible that a mouse knocked into the drill and then later got caught in the pocket of one of the articles of clothing and started shaking around frantically. Now before you go back and think about this realize that our brains reconstruct our memories and have a tendency to be biased towards what it already believes, you have the belief that this is a paranormal event and your brain is going to try to rationalize that belief and may even create false memories about the event.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 22, 2017)

Also be aware that everything we see is a construct of our brains and the brain can construct optical illusions, a simple rustling in between the clothes may have been exaggerated by your brain because you were frightened and the brains instinct was to make sure you didn't go anywhere near the clothes, which is a survival instinct. 

When I was about 10 years old a friend and I both swore we saw a ghost, a woman who opened the front doors and walked out of the house, but we were looking through a pane of glass and there was a flood light on behind us, our brains will construct patterns where in fact there is none.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 22, 2017)

It was pissed because the baby wasnt there. Truth.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Oct 22, 2017)

MarWan said:


> I don't blame you. Back in ~ 1986 or 87, me and 2 other people saw fires that shape shift into truck front & back lights similar to the one we were driving, it kept popping from the ground and started chasing each other then disappear to pop back again from a different place.. It was unbelievable .


LOL! You sure that wasn't your Sole (sic) Twin?


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 22, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I'm certainly not going to ridicule you, however I am very skeptical of the paranormal. The light was most likely a coincidence, but is it possible that a mouse knocked into the drill and then later got caught in the pocket of one of the articles of clothing and started shaking around frantically. Now before you go back and think about this realize that our brains reconstruct our memories and have a tendency to be biased towards what it already believes, you have the belief that this is a paranormal event and your brain is going to try to rationalize that belief and may even create false memories about the event.


I can appreciate what you're saying. But the thing is these clothes shook side to side violently! Wind could not have created that effect (I should have also mentioned she has A LOT of clothes all hung very tightly together, it's a struggle to pull anything or put it back in).. Impossible for a mouse. But mouse hitting the drill is a definite possibility. The other thing being that my girlfriend saw exactly what I did! It if wasn't for that fact as I said I would undoundedly be questioning what I really saw. 
It's only after I posted this last night that memories of other occurrences from when I was younger came back to me too and they all involved lights.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I can appreciate what you're saying. But the thing is these clothes shook side to side violently! Wind could not have created that effect (I should have also mentioned she has A LOT of clothes all hung very tightly together, it's a struggle to pull anything or put it back in).. Impossible for a mouse. But mouse hitting the drill is a definite possibility. The other thing being that my girlfriend saw exactly what I did! It if wasn't for that fact as I said I would undoundedly be questioning what I really saw.
> It's only after I posted this last night that memories of other occurrences from when I was younger came back to me too and they all involved lights.


Well then it is certainly very strange, if I was there myself I would definitely be at a loss for explanation. In my opinion and it is strictly my opinion there must be a natural explanation, are you sure someone wasn't in there just trying to freak you guys out?


----------



## MarWan (Oct 22, 2017)

Hit mute if watching.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I can appreciate what you're saying. But the thing is these clothes shook side to side violently! Wind could not have created that effect (I should have also mentioned she has A LOT of clothes all hung very tightly together, it's a struggle to pull anything or put it back in).. Impossible for a mouse. But mouse hitting the drill is a definite possibility. The other thing being that my girlfriend saw exactly what I did! It if wasn't for that fact as I said I would undoundedly be questioning what I really saw.
> It's only after I posted this last night that memories of other occurrences from when I was younger came back to me too and they all involved lights.


There are many out there just like you. Every since you were a kid correct??? Regressive hypno therapy from a qualified professional could help you get to the bottom of it. Trust what iam saying.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 22, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Well then it is certainly very strange, if I was there myself I would definitely be at a loss for explanation. In my opinion and it is strictly my opinion there must be a natural explanation, are you sure someone wasn't in there just trying to freak you guys out?


Haha that's exactly what my girlfriend was convinced of! Because the walk in closet is shaped like an L she was convinced someone was hiding in there, but when her boyfriend for home he went straight in and had a look and of course there wasn't. We hadn't move out of that room either so it's not like they could've come out without us seeing. 
I know, it's strange to say the least. My brain is still trying to find ways to rationalise it too. If anything I'm kind of trying to let it go cos it's too freaky to really consider. Bizarre. That's all I can say.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Haha that's exactly what my girlfriend was convinced of! Because the walk in closet is shaped like an L she was convinced someone was hiding in there, but when her boyfriend for home he went straight in and had a look and of course there wasn't. We hadn't move out of that room either so it's not like they could've come out without us seeing.
> I know, it's strange to say the least. My brain is still trying to find ways to rationalise it too. If anything I'm kind of trying to let it go cos it's too freaky to really consider. Bizarre. That's all I can say.


Dont be suprised if a couple tall slender strangers dressed in brand new black suits pull up in a shiny brand new vehicle seemingly out of nowhere and start asking you questions that dont make any sense. And dont notice the fact that they have no eyebrows and thier skin looks like plastic. And no Iam not joking.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 22, 2017)

One time I took a huge dump ....I mean I pushed this thing out for a good 35 minutes ....then when I stood up to look at it ......


GONE!!!!!!!

I couldn't believe my eyes....just clean water and no turd In sight .....get this ...I wiped my ass and not even a speck of shit......I'm freaked out again now 
((Spooky))

Only to find out later my friends 

@srh88 @tyler.durden and @Gary Goodson all had the same experience .....we don't even live close to eachother ....at all

@Bareback had a similar experience ....but there was actually shit when he wiped ....so spooky


----------



## since1991 (Oct 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> One time I took a huge dump ....I mean I pushed this thing out for a good 35 minutes ....then when I stood up to look at it ......
> 
> 
> GONE!!!!!!!
> ...


My girl does that all the time. False poop


----------



## Bareback (Oct 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> One time I took a huge dump ....I mean I pushed this thing out for a good 35 minutes ....then when I stood up to look at it ......
> 
> 
> GONE!!!!!!!
> ...


Invasion of the shit snachers


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> One time I took a huge dump ....I mean I pushed this thing out for a good 35 minutes ....then when I stood up to look at it ......
> 
> 
> GONE!!!!!!!
> ...


Ghost dookie.. spooky


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 22, 2017)

since1991 said:


> There are many out there just like you. Every since you were a kid correct??? Regressive hypno therapy from a qualified professional could help you get to the bottom of it. Trust what iam saying.


No definitely not since I was a kid, more my early twenties.
One instance, I was changing mobile phones and had removed my SIM card and sat it on the bed next to me. Opened up the new phone and put my hand next to me to grab my card but it was gone. Simply gone. I never ever found it. On that same day I was leaving to pick my boyfriend up and just before I closed the door noticed how bright the room was and thought I left the light on. So I went to switch it off and as my hand has gone over the switch I felt it was already off. Then realised it was the sun coming thru a blind I normally kept down. So I left. When we arrived home, the light was on. ??? That night we awoke to our bedroom and ensuite light on. Also at the time my boyfriends mother (who lived upstairs) was away on holidays and kept her bedroom door locked. When she arrived home the day after the light stuff, she came straight downstairs and asked who'd been in her room as the light and both bedside table lamps were on. ??


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> One time I took a huge dump ....I mean I pushed this thing out for a good 35 minutes ....then when I stood up to look at it ......
> 
> 
> GONE!!!!!!!
> ...


It'd have to give u the shits wouldn't it!?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Oct 22, 2017)

MarWan said:


> Hit mute if watching.


LMAO! If only there were a way to create such "effects". Nah. Must really be the dead. LOL!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> It'd have to give u the shits wouldn't it!?


My neighbor catches some weird ass shit on her security cameras every now and then ....she has cameras inside her house that detect motion and send a vid to her phone .....I like paranormal shows ...mostly to laugh.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds freaky indeed! I'm afraid I don't have any easy explanations. I have had light bulbs do exactly what you are describing. In fact, there is one I can't reach in the back room that does it every time I go in there. It crackles and crunches and pulses, and when I turn off the light, it still glows for a bit. This often indicates a bad ballast. The drill is also not that unusual. I used to deliver/build furniture and we had a drill with a shoddy switch that would sometimes turn on its own. The clothes shaking violently is puzzling. That could only happen from a force acting on them. 

Just keep in mind that if you rule out psychological tricks and what not, that still doesn't mean the only explanation left is a ghost. A ghost is just about the least plausible explanation we could think of. It is actually more likely that government black ops are testing out a new "drive people crazy" operation. I don't think that's what happened, just saying it would still be more likely than a ghost. As Tim Mitchum says, every mystery ever solved has turned out to be, not magic.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2017)

It is odd that if poltergeists are real, they seem to only manifest themselves in ways that can easily be mimicked by petty stage tricks or video software. Chi masters seem to have the same problem. Whenever they demonstrate their powers over Chi, they find that some pesky stage magician has already done such a trick using what they admit is fakery. Psychics, telepaths, mediums that talk to dead people, they all find that their powers are limited in such a way as to make them indistinguishable from a Vegas side show. Being a paranormal investigator isn't easy.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2017)

since1991 said:


> There are many out there just like you. Every since you were a kid correct??? Regressive hypno therapy from a qualified professional could help you get to the bottom of it. Trust what iam saying.



If there is one thing that has been debunked more than ghosts, it's regressive hypnotic therapy. Hypnosis doesn't seem to be a unique brain state, at least not one that can be distinguished from deep relaxation coupled with heightened but narrow focus. Of course, such a relaxed state can be helpful in many ways, but you don't need any sort of skill or expertise to relax people (or yourself). The main problem is that such a state has been shown to actually stimulate imagination, increase suggestibility, and encourage magical thinking. It's been demonstrated many times that false memories can be implanted in people, even unintentionally, and it turns out that a relaxed state where the patient feels comfortable and safe is one of the best settings to facilitate false memories. Regressive memory hypno-therapy was abandoned by credible professionals in the 80's.

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/mind-guest-blog/memory-mondays-regression-therapy-isn-t-real-but-hollywood-keeps-the-myth-alive/


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2017)

OP, is "drill" code for "giant electric dildo vibrator" ?, jus' sayin'


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> OP, is "drill" code for "giant electric dildo vibrator" ?, jus' sayin'


Hahaha very well could be!!


----------



## charface (Dec 10, 2017)

A buddy and I saw an orb, once
Same buddy both jumped at the same time due to being startled by something dropping from a ceiling
I saw a snake, he saw a rope.
But physically there was actually nothing

Ton of other shit too but those stand out because there was a witness


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2017)

Ive had a few.

All this happened in the same house ,which to this day comes up for sale way to often. Great house, really good street and area, water and beach views- walking distance to beach and walking tracks.

Baby used to scream some nights (we didn't have a baby). Hot spots on the floor in the dinning and lounge room (hot water pipes ran up the side and nowhere near those areas..) Really uncomfortable, unwelcomingly feeling in the back yard but mainly in the right hand corner. The place had an awesome BBQ area with water views, trouble was it was near this corner and I don't recall us ever using it... 
I woke up being strangled by something (maybe this was related to the baby screaming). I even had the bruises the next morning. That was a scary event.
One night I went out to a party. I got back to find all the curtains in the bedroom were torn. They were all still hanging up but all torn up.

Should of known something was up with the place, as we were doing the final inspection the old owner was there and said to me " I hope the house is better for you than me". Those words have stayed with me for decades.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

We don't know everything.

We know what we can explain, prove and repeat. Not everything can be explained, proven and repeated.

That said, I'm a strong believer in the laws of physics and a deep sceptic of the paranormal.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

My grandfather was on his death bed and I was told to get to the hospital quickly as he was in bad shape. Jogged through the lobby and was about to hit the elevator button when I heard his deep voice from in the lobby behind me. I'm like what the hell he sounds ok to me. I turned around and saw some folks but not him. Got up to his room and he had just passed with the rest of the family in tears.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ive had a few.
> 
> All this happened in the same house ,which to this day comes up for sale way to often. Great house, really good street and area, water and beach views- walking distance to beach and walking tracks.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That's absolute craziness!! And is *that the reason you moved?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We don't know everything.
> 
> We know what we can explain, prove and repeat. Not everything can be explained, proven and repeated.
> 
> That said, I'm a strong believer in the laws of physics and a deep sceptic of the paranormal.


i think there's skepticism even in those who claim to "believe", until u witness or experience something for yourself.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ghost dookie.. spooky


Spooky dookie


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 16, 2017)

Pictures used to fall off the walls in one of my homes. Or they'd end up face down on the kitchen table. Same place, my curtains would move side to side. No breezes. No open windows. No vents in sight. Found out a kid died in my room years before we moved in.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Wow!!! That's absolute craziness!! And is *that the reason you moved?


I like moving..


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I like moving..


----------



## MarWan (Dec 16, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Wow!!! That's absolute craziness!! And is *that the reason you moved?


An apology is in order
Please be kind enough to forgive me for acting stupidly as a dick and a beat up asshole on another post, I'm really sorry.


----------



## MarWan (Dec 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ive had a few.
> 
> I woke up being strangled by something (maybe this was related to the baby screaming). I even had the bruises the next morning. That was a scary event.


It happens all over the world, some see scary creatures .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2017)

I wonder if these types of events are what triggered mankind to invent a reason (religion) for.

Everyone is a sceptic till they become believers where the supernatural is concerned.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2017)

MarWan said:


> It happens all over the world, some see scary creatures .


Wow I've never researched it before,,that's fkn scary.


----------



## MarWan (Dec 16, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow I've never researched it before,,that's fkn scary.


A father of a friend of mine was rich enough to build houses for himself and his sons when they are ready to make a family.
My friend being the youngest was the last to get married and move to his house which stood unoccupied for a few years. In the first few days his bride complained of hearing voices and foot steps at night, and she shivers walking around the house.
My friend has already had a couple of drinks and started shouting at the house to quit bothering his bride.
a couple hours later he felt sleepy and laid on the couch to take a nap. He woke up half asleep with his hands behind his back and a monkey like creature was standing in the corner of the room laughing his ass out and then would come running at my friend still laughing a crazy laugh, and my friend couldn't do shit or even move for a few moments. It was a real nightmare. He also moved out to another house 

We were smoking  at the time when he told me his story, and the look on his face and eyes made my neck's hair stand up.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2017)

MarWan said:


> An apology is in order
> Please be kind enough to forgive me for acting stupidly as a dick and a beat up asshole on another post, I'm really sorry.


Yes of course apology accepted. Thank you,, no hard feelings at all!


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 17, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> i think there's skepticism even in those who claim to "believe", until u witness or experience something for yourself.





Lucky Luke said:


> Everyone is a sceptic till they become believers where the supernatural is concerned.



Skepticism, for some, arises from knowing all of the ways in which human cognition is susceptible to such beliefs. Most of the experiences described by believers would not be enough to convince many skeptics. Frankly, the idea that skepticism is nothing more than ignorance, or lack of experience, is a little insulting. It's also a cop out, and it could easily be turned the other way. "Believers are just people who haven't seen the light of skepticism." <-- It's a bad argument for either side.

As a skeptic, I believe people when they say they have had such experiences. I just remain unconvinced that supernatural explanations are warranted. Having one of these experiences myself isn't going to change that, unless the experience is such that it demonstrates some sort of scientific demonstrability.

That said, I love to hear about people's experiences. Stories of encounters and strange happenings still give me a creepy feeling. I find them interesting, just not convincing. I am open to the idea, but I need more than just anecdotes and hearsay.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 17, 2017)

MarWan said:


> It happens all over the world, some see scary creatures .


Yep, it happens all over the world, and can even be reproduced in a clinical setting. It's known as sleep paralysis. The biological and psychological mechanisms for this phenomenon are actually well understood. Of course, knowing the explanation doesn't make it any more pleasant for the individual experiencing it. It still sucks.
(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis)


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> Skepticism, for some, arises from knowing all of the ways in which human cognition is susceptible to such beliefs. Most of the experiences described by believers would not be enough to convince many skeptics. Frankly, the idea that skepticism is nothing more than ignorance, or lack of experience, is a little insulting. It's also a cop out, and it could easily be turned the other way. "Believers are just people who haven't seen the light of skepticism." <-- It's a bad argument for either side.
> 
> As a skeptic, I believe people when they say they have had such experiences. I just remain unconvinced that supernatural explanations are warranted. Having one of these experiences myself isn't going to change that, unless the experience is such that it demonstrates some sort of scientific demonstrability.
> 
> That said, I love to hear about people's experiences. Stories of encounters and strange happenings still give me a creepy feeling. I find them interesting, just not convincing. I am open to the idea, but I need more than just anecdotes and hearsay.


I can appreciate what ur saying. I explained it that way for myself more than anything. Each time I heard of someone else's experience no matter how convincing I would walk away still very much the skeptic and yet still believing in the possibility. Contradiction I know. 
However having had my own unexplainable experience now, I'm kinda left with no choice but to believe. In what I don't know? Do I still question the happening, yes. It's a strange way to feel tbh. 
(To insult wasn't my intention).


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> Yep, it happens all over the world, and can even be reproduced in a clinical setting. It's known as sleep paralysis. The biological and psychological mechanisms for this phenomenon are actually well understood. Of course, knowing the explanation doesn't make it any more pleasant for the individual experiencing it. It still sucks.
> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis)


I've experienced sleep paralysis many times and still do mainly when exhausted. It's scary in how vulnerable u feel. I've always described to others like ur still in full dream state but completely aware of your surroundings, person sleeping next to u etc, but u can't move or make a sound. Quite similar to a nightmare as well in the sense that I can wake up, sit up in bed, thinking oh thank f that's over, only to realise I'm still on my back staring at the ceiling still unable to move. 
I hate having them. I haven't for a few years now so that's been good


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 17, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I can appreciate what ur saying. I explained it that way for myself more than anything. Each time I heard of someone else's experience no matter how convincing I would walk away still very much the skeptic and yet still believing in the possibility. Contradiction I know.
> However having had my own unexplainable experience now, I'm kinda left with no choice but to believe. In what I don't know? Do I still question the happening, yes. It's a strange way to feel tbh.
> (To insult wasn't my intention).


Right. I can understand your line of thinking. You assumed that because experience is what squelched your skepticism, it should be that way for anyone. That is understandable, and I don't find it insulting. But the flip-side is the implication that skepticism is nothing more than lack of experience, and someone who spends a great deal of time thinking about skepticism and the principles and process behind it might find such an implication to be dismissive. 

I have, at times, felt the feeling of having no choice but to believe something. However, that is because I was faced with overwhelming reason or evidence. What I hear you saying is that, for you, your experience was overwhelming evidence. Since I did not have your experience, I cannot judge it. Just as you cannot judge how I would respond. Your situation does, however, bring to mind a coupe of points.

1) You should be open to the idea that, if you studied things like human cognition, the ways in which investigations go wrong, our evolutionary predisposition to recognize false patterns and assign intelligent agency to those patterns, our uncanny tendency to morph our memories to fit our beliefs, and our need to connect the dots and form a narrative, you may find your experience to be far less overwhelming.

2) Why ghosts? If we are going to throw out scientific plausibility, then why not aliens, or demons, or super secret government experiments, or remote mind-control carried out by humans using future technology, or glitches in a reality-simulating program made by artificial intelligence.... What gives ghosts any more weight than other fanciful explanations? 

3) It's okay to say "I don't know." There is nothing that says we have to choose an explanation simply because we don't understand what happened to us. The feeling of having no choice but to believe should come from evidence, not from ignorance. It's the job of our intellect to explain the world and figure out our place in it, and so it tends to see a weak explanation as being better than no explanation. Filling in our ignorance with something that makes sense and giving us a narrative to work with is what the brain does. But logic and science has taught us that this is a poor way of gaining accurate notions of how the world works. Intuition is often primed to send us in the wrong direction, because that wrong direction is often useful for other reasons aside from accuracy. But, there is nothing unscientific about the phrase "I don't know."


----------



## MarWan (Dec 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> Yep, it happens all over the world, and can even be reproduced in a clinical setting. It's known as sleep paralysis. The biological and psychological mechanisms for this phenomenon are actually well understood. Of course, knowing the explanation doesn't make it any more pleasant for the individual experiencing it. It still sucks.
> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis)


(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis)

"The pathophysiology of sleep paralysis *has not been concretely identified*, although there are several _*theories*_ about its cause."

"Sleep paralysis is mainly diagnosed via clinical interview and ruling out other potential sleep disorders that could account for the feelings of paralysis.[11][12] The main disorder that is checked for is *narcolepsy *due to the high prevalence of narcolepsy in conjunction with sleep paralysis. The availability of a genetic test for narcolepsy makes this an easy disorder to rule out.[18] Several measures are available to reliably diagnose (e.g., the fearful isolated sleep paralysis interview[21][24]) or screen (Munich Parasomnia Screening[25]) for recurrent isolated sleep paralysis."

"The condition *may* occur in those who are otherwise healthy, those with narcolepsy, or may run in families as a result of specific genetic changes.[2] *The condition can be triggered by sleep deprivation, psychological stress, or abnormal sleep cycles.*[2] The underlying mechanism is believed to involve a dysfunction in REM sleep."
"Several circumstances have been identified that are *associated with an increased risk of sleep paralysis. These include insomnia, sleep deprivation, an erratic sleep schedule, stress, and physical fatigue.* It is also believed that there may be a genetic component in the development of RISP, because there is a high concurrent incidence of sleep paralysis in monozygotic twins.[18] *Sleeping in the supine position has been found an especially prominent instigator of sleep paralysis.*[26][8]"
"Sleeping in the supine position is believed to make the sleeper more vulnerable to episodes of sleep paralysis because in this sleeping position it is possible for the soft palate to collapse and obstruct the airway.[26] This is a possibility regardless of whether the individual has been diagnosed with sleep apnea or not. There may also be a greater rate of microarousals while sleeping in the supine position because there is a greater amount of pressure being exerted on the lungs by gravity."

"Treatment options for sleep paralysis have been *poorly studied*.[1] People should generally be reassured that the condition is common and not serious.[1] Other efforts that may be tried include sleep hygiene, cognitive behavioral therapy, and *antidepressants*."

I believe I started having SP since puberty, a common initiators were sleep deprivation_, _physical fatigue_, _and Sleeping in the supine position, probably had 3-5 times.
My "believe" is a person is more vulnerable to spiritual attacks when deprived of sleep , or under extreme psychological and emotional stress.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 18, 2017)

MarWan said:


> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis)
> 
> "The pathophysiology of sleep paralysis *has not been concretely identified*, although there are several _*theories*_ about its cause."
> 
> ...


As I said, the mechanisms are well understood. That doesn't mean we know everything, but the knowledge we do have is comprehensive and narrowed down to the nitty-gritty. It's not just a stab in the dark. There is still room among the data argue about the specifics of the processes, but to make room for the idea of ghosts or demons, we'd have to throw out all the data that's there.

Your belief is interesting, and I'm curious as to what you mean by "vulnerable to spiritual attacks." Are you saying these are demons or some sort of entities? What are they trying to accomplish with these attacks? I don't want to respond too much without first understanding your position.


----------



## MarWan (Dec 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> As I said, the mechanisms are well understood. That doesn't mean we know everything, but the knowledge we do have is comprehensive and narrowed down to the nitty-gritty. It's not just a stab in the dark. There is still room among the data argue about the specifics of the processes, but to make room for the idea of ghosts or demons, *we'd have to throw out all the data that's there.*


I don't deny any of that especially that the mechanisms are well understood.



Heisenberg said:


> what you mean by "vulnerable to spiritual attacks.


In my my "believe" each and every person is accompanied by unseen beings, angels and demons, our enemy is so powerful, we've to have a sort of protection from them that's were the angels play a role, we also have a sort of unseen shield that surrounds each one of us, that shield is as powerful as a person's faith in his\her creator and how positive the person's actions are.

under extreme conditions of fear, depression or any emotional stress a person might lose faith and that weakens the shield and become more vulnerable to demonic attacks.

practicing sorcery, witchcraft, black knowledge open doors to these demonic world, put the price is dear.



Heisenberg said:


> What are they trying to accomplish with these attacks?


cause fear and terror to feed on it.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> Right. I can understand your line of thinking. You assumed that because experience is what squelched your skepticism, it should be that way for anyone. That is understandable, and I don't find it insulting. But the flip-side is the implication that skepticism is nothing more than lack of experience, and someone who spends a great deal of time thinking about skepticism and the principles and process behind it might find such an implication to be dismissive.
> 
> I have, at times, felt the feeling of having no choice but to believe something. However, that is because I was faced with overwhelming reason or evidence. What I hear you saying is that, for you, your experience was overwhelming evidence. Since I did not have your experience, I cannot judge it. Just as you cannot judge how I would respond. Your situation does, however, bring to mind a coupe of points.
> 
> ...


I can and do fully agree with each of the points u've made. So I will also agree that titling this thread "paranormal" experience was I guess ignorant on my behalf. Because all I do infact believe is that I had an "unexplainable" experience, not necessarily a paranormal one. Hence my statement that I now believe, but in what I don't know? I just wasn't able to relay it as eloquently as you.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2017)

@Venus55, Is your friend planning on moving?
Has she and her partner had any other strange occurrences since then?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> @Venus55, Is your friend planning on moving?
> Has she and her partner had any other strange occurrences since then?


Lol. No she's not moving and apparently hasn't had anymore happen. Well apart from the baby giggling and gurgling whilst staring at the wall lol, in which she's convinced he's laughing "with" someone.


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2017)

I have never had a paranormal experience although I know some folks that have.
"G" a friend that is heavy into it once gave me a reading and says I have a guardian angel. He is my grandfather, my mom's dad. He died before I was born.

I was, and still am, skeptical of what he spoke about. I did ask my mom some questions that my friend had brought up and some of what G said fit the answers my mom had.

I don't scoff at folks that do believe I am just not sure myself.

Enough about me. Feeling lucky? Check out like minded folks at http://paranormaldate.com/ .
My friend George Noory will help hook you up.

LOL

Maybe you could hook up with someone and scare the pants off of each other.






This PSA is paid for by LMAO productions.


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 29, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I wasn't sure if I should share this or not for the risk of ridicule and disbelief.. But am still so excited (and quite the bit scared if I'm honest) that I have to!!
> I went to hang out with a girlfriend last night on her first baby free night since he was born 5mths ago. I was sitting on her bed and she was standing next to it trying on pre natal outfits while we were chatting. Suddenly there's a rattling type noise similar to the sound of a door knob being twisted back and forth. I look over to her walk-in closet where the sound was coming from and took me a few moments before I saw it was a drill she'd left standing on its battery at the front edge of a blanket chest in the walk-in closet. It was rocking back and forth, side to side, just as a coin does when dropped, and then came to a stop in the same manner! (That's #1). I was like "ahh... did u see that?" She did, and thought something must've fallen off the rack and knocked it? (It was hard to see past the drill as the clothes hanging above were shadowing the back of the chest). Both of us are a touch jittery but not too concerned till she asks me to switch the light on in there and have a look. So I automatically said why don't u do it lol? We had a bit of back n forth and then I was like yep ok we're being stupid I'll switch it on. I was being silly walking towards the entrance of the robe doing the music from jaws like "de de, de de, de de", I flicked the switch and the bulb instantly blew with a sharp whack (noise) which shocked hell out of me and I kinda screamed and thru myself back onto the bed. I wouldn't have thought twice about it except that rather than the bulb blowing like they usually do, the light was still on and pulsing, like a strobe but slower and with each flash of light it was making a loud zapping type noise! (That's #2). I was like "wtf I'm not switching the bastard off! What the hell is going on!!? After a min or two both of us just baffled she quickly ran over and flicked it off. We were both pretty freaked out for a bit now, but talked ourselves into the fact that it was all just a coincidence and that something fell to knock the drill and the light bulb was just warped. After half hour or so I decided to have a look at the chest with my phone's torch to see if something had fallen earlier. There was not a damn thing on, near or around the drill! I also laid the drill on its side while I was there lol. About another half hour passes and she's grabbed a new bulb to put in and I'm still sitting on the edge of the bed looking down at my phone, then out of nowhere she makes a loud shocked noise and throws herself backwards tripping over my feet and landing on her ass beside the bed gojng "holy fuck look!!" pointing to the robe. And this is what I saw!! (#3). Above where the blanket chest was the clothes on the rack were violently swaying side to side like someone had their hands in there about a metre apart and was just shoving them back and forth!! This is not bullshit!!! I was fucking frozen in absolute confusion more than fear trying to make sense of what I was seeing!! My phone dropped out of my hands and I began heaving really badly trying to breathe!! It lasted for maybe 8-10 secs. I'm still heaving loudly at this point and then started chanting aloud in-between heaves what I needed to do which was "phone-floor- phone-get-phone-mum-ring-get-phone!" Felt like I was in slow motion. My girlfriend is near hysterical saying wtf I knew there was something here fuck this I'm moving bla bla bla!! I just concentrated my ass off instructing myself how to use this phone and get it done!! My mum finally answers(it's near midnite) and I just blurt out what's just happened and I'm sorry but I just needed someone on the line incase anything else happens ...! Then my mum surprised hell out of me replying so calmly with a bit of a giggle saying "now don't laugh but I was just reading an article recently talking about how babies see things we can't and have little drop dead freds etc.". I was like get out, this is the first nite my gf's son has not slept here since being born!!! How crazy (coincidental)is that!?
> 
> Anyway, we managed to calm down after a while, although we didn't move for about 5hrs I reckon. No toilet, no drinks, no smokes, no nothing just too scared to move until her partner arrived home in the early hours of the morning and I got him to walk me to my car...
> ...


 did this happen in the UK ?


----------



## New Age United (Dec 29, 2017)

I recently lost my father. I had a dream and of course it was just a dream, but in that dream I met my father' ghost and it was his actual presence, I am sure of that now. In the dream he told me things that cured my heart of ailments. Now I am at peace with his passing but I am sure it was my father I met in my dream.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2017)

starboy420 said:


> did this happen in the UK ?


No aus


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> No aus


Omg ive just realised who I'm talking to Venus55 I have read a few of your posts and seen a few pics and wow may I say what a stunner beautiful pics xx


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2017)

starboy420 said:


> Omg ive just realised who I'm talking to Venus55 I have read a few of your posts and seen a few pics and wow may I say what a stunner beautiful pics xx


Ahhhhhh.......oook...


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Ahhhhhh.......oook...


Haha sorry wrong place wrong time I'm from the uk and I go to paranormal activity's quite alot I love this kinda stuff x


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol. No she's not moving and apparently hasn't had anymore happen. Well apart from the baby *giggling and gurgling whilst staring at the wall* lol, in which she's convinced he's laughing "with" someone.


I find myself doing that more often than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 5, 2018)

So, a woman is having trouble with being tired at work. She starts using a phone app to monitor her sleep, suspecting she may snore or have sleep apnea. One of the features is that it records any sounds it detects during the night. She quickly learns that she talks in her sleep just about every night, normally just one or two sentences. She finds it amusing at first, be after a few weeks she loses interest and doesn't even listen to the recordings anymore.

Several months later she gets up in the morning and notices a few objects out of place in her kitchen and bedroom. Nothing major, just stuff sitting slightly off from where she remembered it, or things that were supposed to be in a drawer were now on the counter. She started to wonder if she had been sleep walking, and maybe that would explain her tiredness. She then remembered the app and checked to see if it had recorded anything during the night.

Listening to the playback, she hears a series of strange clicks and bumps coming from the kitchen. She assumes it's herself sleep walking but then realizes she can hear herself breathing as if she is asleep. The noises get closer to her bedroom, and then sound as if they are right next to the phone, which was on the stand. She then hears her own voice from across the room and realizes she is talking in her sleep in the same manner as she heard herself do so many times before. She says in a friendly voice "oh, what are you doing?" Then she hears a male voice answer back "nothing." The clicks start up again and a few seconds later he says something that sounds like "I'm done."

Listen to the recording here https://soundcloud.com/user345718345/sleep-as-android-recording-original This version does not include the sounds from the kitchen. It starts when the sounds were already in the bedroom and right before she speaks.

Analysis of the recording seems to confirm that it was two different voices, and not simply her answering herself. Nothing was missing. Her house was locked with no sign of forced entry. However, she believes that an intruder was snooping around her house and bedroom, and that when she talked in her sleep it startled him and he decided to leave. The only thing that gives her pause is that she had heard the clicking noises on several occasions prior to that night. She never heard them from the kitchen, but she woke up a couple of times to them coming from the darkness in her room. She also heard them again one night several weeks after this incident, and despite being scared she got out of her bed and tried to find the source. As she approached the noises they faded and then stopped when she got to the place they were coming from. She lived there for another few months before moving with no further incidence.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 5, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> So, a woman is having trouble with being tired at work. She starts using a phone app to monitor her sleep, suspecting she may snore or have sleep apnea. One of the features is that it records any sounds it detects during the night. She quickly learns that she talks in her sleep just about every night, normally just one or two sentences. She finds it amusing at first, be after a few weeks she loses interest and doesn't even listen to the recordings anymore.
> 
> Several months later she gets up in the morning and notices a few objects out of place in her kitchen and bedroom. Nothing major, just stuff sitting slightly off from where she remembered it, or things that were supposed to be in a drawer were now on the counter. She started to wonder if she had been sleep walking, and maybe that would explain her tiredness. She then remembered the app and checked to see if it had recorded anything during the night.
> 
> ...


So eerie


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 6, 2018)

starboy420 said:


> Omg ive just realised who I'm talking to Venus55 I have read a few of your posts and seen a few pics and wow may I say what a stunner beautiful pics xx


----------



## deno (Jan 6, 2018)

Why's it always something vague, or easily faked? Of all the explanations, the paranormal one requires the most assumptions. But of course it's fun to be scared, so we decide it's the paranormal. At some level, it's self indulgence. Don't people value having their feet planted firmly on the ground?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2018)

deno said:


> Why's it always something vague, or easily faked? Of all the explanations, the paranormal one requires the most assumptions. But of course it's fun to be scared, so we decide it's the paranormal. At some level, it's self indulgence. Don't people value having their feet planted firmly on the ground?


Strangely enough, there's a lot of people out there who don't want the obvious answers that square with the same laws of physics that gave them their car or the Internet.

While I'm aware there's a lot out there that science doesn't explain, that's exactly no reason at all to shitcan it in favor of touchy feely bullshit.

I fully understand your frustrations and I share them.


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Strangely enough, there's a lot of people out there who don't want the obvious answers that square with the same laws of physics that gave them their car or the Internet.
> 
> While I'm aware there's a lot out there that science doesn't explain, that's exactly no reason at all to shitcan it in favor of touchy feely bullshit.
> 
> I fully understand your frustrations and I share them.


I get what both y'all are saying. Have you yourself had any "unexplainable" experiences?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> I get what both y'all are saying. Have you yourself had any "unexplainable" experiences?


Yep. I don't go running to the paranormal explanation every time it happens, though. I just chalk it up to not fully understanding the physics of the situation.


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Yep. I don't go running to the paranormal explanation every time it happens, though. I just chalk it up to not fully understanding the physics of the situation.


I get your point but there's definitely things "science" can't explain.

would you like to share one of your experiences with us? At the very least for entertainment value. Everyone likes a "ghost story", or whatever the situation was.


----------



## Skiball (Jan 6, 2018)

I've had 4 crazy experiences in my life. Two with ghosts and two with unknown stuff. 1st was when i was about 5ish i was down stairs watching tv and keep in mind we had antenna. So the picture was fuzzy as hell. I heard someone call my name and figured it must been my mom. She said no so i went back down stairs. I was young so i always scooted down so i wouldn't fall. I glanced over at the tv while going down and noticed the picture went completely out. In the static i could still make out 3 shapes that looked very human. While i got from the stairs to the tv i noticed a fourth smaller human shape had came on the screen. While at the tv to turn if off the smaller shape was in the center of the 3. As soon as my hand went to turn the knob i heard Greg.
2nd i was 16 me and 4 friends were out on a burn ride. In the distance i noticed 3 lights at ground lv and while driving around them noticed that they made a triangle. I told my bud driving to head that way n see what was up. We're trying to get there and come off a gravel road onto just a tire track road. Eventually we come onto state po no lights on or anything but a road block. 1 of my friends even has the balls to ask whats going on. We're told it's a farming accident and to turn around. While we're pulling away 2 black suv's come flying down the path. We have to pull off and almost get stuck. Now if they were ambulances or something that'd make more sense.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 6, 2018)

get yourself SB-11 Spirit Box and try it out


----------



## Skiball (Jan 6, 2018)

3rd time i was also 16 and me n 2 friends were ripping on a hookah. Were just about to rip it again and we all stop dead mid spark. All of us look at each other with dread. I ask do you guys feel that? Everyone else does too and 1 says somethings watching us. My bedroom was on the 2nd floor and was a addition. It stuck out and had 1 window on each wall. While still all indian style around the hookah i glimpse something like a face in the corner of a window. Right after it looked like it ducted down and ran under it. I seen what was obviously a spine on very horror movie style skin. My friend seen it dart too.


----------



## Skiball (Jan 6, 2018)

4th time there's this back road thats between 2 small towns. A girl was walking down this road one night and disappeared. Eventually days later it was found a guy that lived on the road had abducted her and tortured/killed her. He was caught and went to jail. The girls brother after burned the house down. This is real shit too nj. So me n friends are out there scooby doin it up. The girls decide to stay in the car me and phil go looking around. There's the burnt down house with only a chimney left. Behind that there was another house. It was boarded up to well for us to get in easily. But while looking around we hear the distinctive sound of metal hitting metal hard. I'm not afraid of a ghost but a hammer wielding ghost naa pass. We're running around this bush to get back to the car. Right after we get past my buds show falls off. I tell him fuck it keep running but there's broken glass everywhere. So while he's getting his shoe back on i'm watching his back. Shit you not i see straight up grudge style girl stick he head out from behind the bush.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Yep. I don't go running to the paranormal explanation every time it happens, though. I just chalk it up to not fully understanding the physics of the situation.


I briefly discussed with Heisenberg that naming thread “paranormal” experience was slightly ignorant on my behalf..


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 6, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> So, a woman is having trouble with being tired at work. She starts using a phone app to monitor her sleep, suspecting she may snore or have sleep apnea. One of the features is that it records any sounds it detects during the night. She quickly learns that she talks in her sleep just about every night, normally just one or two sentences. She finds it amusing at first, be after a few weeks she loses interest and doesn't even listen to the recordings anymore.
> 
> Several months later she gets up in the morning and notices a few objects out of place in her kitchen and bedroom. Nothing major, just stuff sitting slightly off from where she remembered it, or things that were supposed to be in a drawer were now on the counter. She started to wonder if she had been sleep walking, and maybe that would explain her tiredness. She then remembered the app and checked to see if it had recorded anything during the night.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts?


----------



## eyelid (Jan 6, 2018)

I've seen some things. Once while sitting at my dining room table. Something moved. It was a small object, an antique key and presumably an earthquake tremor. Made it dance. Or other. Then the phone rang, it was that person you picked up hitch hiking in the city a week prior. The call only lasted a minute.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 7, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> What are your thoughts?


I think it's creepy no matter the explanation. The woman seems genuine in her reporting and she was reluctant to believe a paranormal explanation, so I don't think it's a hoax. I also don't think the voice is just background noise like so many crappy EVPs on youtube. I think someone was in her room, possibly someone she knew or someone who was familiar with the house. They don't seem too startled. It seems like their decision to leave was more of a calculation than knee-jerk fear.

She claims the house was locked up, but we don't know what her idea of locked up is. Perhaps there was a window or basement door or something that granted access. If the answer is no, that suggests to me that the intruder could have had a key. If she hadn't changed the locks after moving in, the previous renter may have kept a key. The fact that things were riffled through yet nothing taken makes me think they were looking for something specific. Again, maybe someone who used to live there left something behind.

The clicking noises sound to me like some sort of briefcase or suitcase, although there are a few too many clicks. I would assume any sort of case with latches would have only two. She also says she heard the clicking noises before and after that night, which is puzzling. She says they were coming from the area where her fan was running, but she had never heard the fan make any noises during the day. I've heard oscillating fans make clicking noises when their path is blocked, but they are rhythmic and sound different than what was recorded. They also sound very close to the recording. Nevertheless, the clicking noises could have been an independent occurrence that just happened to coincide with the intruder. Doesn't really seem right to me, but it's a possibility.

The woman did contact a local paranormal group who was relatively uninterested because it seemed to be an isolated incident. They put her in touch with someone who could "clean" the house but she didn't follow up. She changed the locks and moved out a few months later.

One other strange detail is her son, who was three, asked her the next day where "Ho" was. When she asked who Ho was, her son said "the black man with no face." She didn't report any more of the conversation, but she claims he says weird stuff all the time, and may have been asking about Santa Clause.

It would be interesting to know if any other houses in the neighborhood were broken into. It would be interesting to know if she had past friends or lovers who had been given a key. Did any of the neighbors see anything strange that night. Did she ever notice things out of place when she came home after being gone for a long period?This is where I'd focus if I were doing an investigation.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 7, 2018)

Heeby jeebies

Now im gona be like did that branch, move fuck!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 9, 2018)

Not paranormal per say; but might as well be as it's not real but can kill you.. I get night terrors and bad. Like to the point where if I don't sleep with someone in my bed I couldn't be suffocated by my own unconscious mind. 

Not crazy either; thought I was but been happening for 15 years and only certain things trigger it. 

Anyone else know what they are or get them? I don't know many people who experience this :/


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Not paranormal per say; but might as well be as it's not real but can kill you.. I get night terrors and bad. Like to the point where if I don't sleep with someone in my bed I couldn't be suffocated by my own unconscious mind.
> 
> Not crazy either; thought I was but been happening for 15 years and only certain things trigger it.
> 
> Anyone else know what they are or get them? I don't know many people who experience this :/


Taking SSRI meds give me night terrors.

I stopped taking them. I wake up fighting and cussing for my life. My Dog stopped sleeping near me because of the violent reactions to the meds.

To bad. The SSRIs actually worked for anxiety. They have a reversed effect on me. They calm my days and turn my nights into a bloody hell.

Now I'm on OCO meds. Organic Cannabis Only. Calm days and restful nights are mine again.

Oh, crazy? Yes I'm still crazy AND I have papers to prove it. But I am sleeping comfortably thru the night again


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 9, 2018)

lokie said:


> Taking SSRI meds give me night terrors.
> 
> I stopped taking them. I wake up fighting and cussing for my life. My Dog stopped sleeping near me because of the violent reactions to the meds.
> 
> ...


Lol I wish I had a med that stopped them; that would be bliss


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Lol I wish I had a med that stopped them; that would be bliss


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Not paranormal per say; but might as well be as it's not real but can kill you.. I get night terrors and bad. Like to the point where if I don't sleep with someone in my bed I couldn't be suffocated by my own unconscious mind.
> 
> Not crazy either; thought I was but been happening for 15 years and only certain things trigger it.
> 
> Anyone else know what they are or get them? I don't know many people who experience this :/


Other than a healthy dose of edibles an hour or less before bedtime, I don't have any ideas.

That's awful just thinking about it. I hope you find relief soon.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Sep 11, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Lol I wish I had a med that stopped them; that would be bliss


Maybe you can try Ketamine?

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2013/03/25/174928768/how-an-unlikely-drug-helps-some-children-consumed-by-fear


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Not paranormal per say; but might as well be as it's not real but can kill you.. I get night terrors and bad. Like to the point where if I don't sleep with someone in my bed I couldn't be suffocated by my own unconscious mind.
> 
> Not crazy either; thought I was but been happening for 15 years and only certain things trigger it.
> 
> Anyone else know what they are or get them? I don't know many people who experience this :/


Let's say someone threatened you when u were a young child and said if you tell anyone what you just saw you won't wake up ....
That could be enough of a reason to bring on that death feeling (night terror) when in bed and the need to have someone sleep in bed with you every night....

Just one of many examples...
Could be something simple like this but it's not at the forefront of memory and takes it's own shape once it's bedtime


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Let's say someone threatened you when u were a young child and said if you tell anyone what you just saw you won't wake up ....
> That could be enough of a reason to bring on that death feeling (night terror) when in bed and the need to have someone sleep in bed with you every night....
> 
> Just one of many examples...
> Could be something simple like this but it's not at the forefront of memory and takes it's own shape once it's bedtime


I can sleep alone, and sometimes it doesn't happen, but I have to have tv or light. I'm not scared of the dark either I'm a horror movie film maker (student) and if we were to really go into when I started having these it was when I moved to a new city with I was younger into a old house with a lot of history. 
That alone gave me night mares but being 6 laying on the mattress on the ground beside your parents bed and having sleep paralysis (if you look it up you will see all the types people can get) I've had sleep paralysis ever since. I wake up but I can't move and then my mind panties and I have a night terror of a imaginary thing there to harm me but because of the sleep paralysis I can't call for help or move away. I cry and take it and hope it goes away. Can't even close my eyes to try to stop it. 

I'll be going to my 10th sleep clinic over night assignment to see what my brain is doing to make this happen lol


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 17, 2018)

So are u experiencing sleep paralysis or night terrors? Because the two are distinctively different and occur during different stages of sleep and often at different stages of life. 

Night terrors occur most often in children, that tend to grow out of it. My son used to have night terrors and it’s disturbing to watch. He would wake up screaming in his cot and I’d go in there to see him thrashing around and if I tried to touch him or pick him up he’d get even worse with the thrashing and screaming, kicking, swinging. And same if I tried to talk to him or soothe him. I learnt not to look at him and just stand by the cot and get ready to block his head from hitting the sides of the cot as he’d launch into them. The longest one lasted about 35 mins one night. They always ended the same way where he’d just stop and lie back down and be asleep just like that. There is also no recollection of night terrors for the person experiencing them upon waking in the morning. 

I experience (haven’t for a couple of years now) sleep paralysis, which often begins, as in my case in adolescence. My eyes open and I’m aware of my surroundings but will still have a dream playing at the same time with the sounds everything. I can’t talk and can’t move no matter how hard I try. I’ve read a lot of articles where people see shadows and evil spirits etc waiting to possess their bodies. I don’t see that but I do feel intense fear and completely vulnerable and exposed. To what I’m not sure. 

To watch someone having a night terror compared to sleep paralysis are two completely different scenarios and like I said they occur at different stages of sleep. 

It sounds like you’re experiencing sleep paralysis and like I described you still have whatever dream playing in front of your eyes even tho they’re open and can focus on the things around you. (Or at least the ceiling anyway, for me). So that coupled with the morbid fear felt throughout the paralysis, you’re confusing with a night terror. (Which you more than likely wouldn’t remember anyway.) 

Either way, have you tried smoking weed before you go to sleep? I don’t know what your smoking habits are, but if u smoke during the day you could try cuttting down or stopping all together and smoking right before bed. That’s what works for me and not saying it would for you but can’t hurt to try. 

Good luck with it all anyway babe and hope u find a way to get more peaceful sleep in your life


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2018)

I'll never take a good night's sleep for granted again after reading this...


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So are u experiencing sleep paralysis or night terrors? Because the two are distinctively different and occur during different stages of sleep and often at different stages of life.
> 
> Night terrors occur most often in children, that tend to grow out of it. My son used to have night terrors and it’s disturbing to watch. He would wake up screaming in his cot and I’d go in there to see him thrashing around and if I tried to touch him or pick him up he’d get even worse with the thrashing and screaming, kicking, swinging. And same if I tried to talk to him or soothe him. I learnt not to look at him and just stand by the cot and get ready to block his head from hitting the sides of the cot as he’d launch into them. The longest one lasted about 35 mins one night. They always ended the same way where he’d just stop and lie back down and be asleep just like that. There is also no recollection of night terrors for the person experiencing them upon waking in the morning.
> 
> ...


Yeah I only thought nightmares because my therapist said sleep paralysis is very uncommon but I've had it since I was 6. Yeah the ceiling is my looking spot since my body can't seem to do what I want ! 

I'm going to try smoking before bed and see how that goes. Thanks girl! I just can't take it anymore; something's I feel and see this goblin looking thing on my chest just crushing me ..


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 25, 2018)

From my research. Sleep paralysis is a vestigial remnant from our ape like ancestors. We used to sleep in trees therefore locking our muscles kept us from falling down. 

Back in the ancient Roman era vestigial tails were more common compared to today. Such a visual oddity left natural selection to weed it out. But having the paralysis only left room for superstition. Thus this remnant from our past persists. 

It's difficult getting this information due to the superstition that still persists. But it's a neurochemical linked to muscles relating to awake, and sleep states. Hallucination is the imbalance of sleeping neurochemicals overlapping awake state. You are just experiencing your subconscious while your muscles are locked.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 25, 2018)

Whaaaaaat?


----------

